# SSD defekt? Wie testen?



## SteMeX (6. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

mal kurz zusammengefasst mein Problem. In meinem (8-9 Jahre alten) Laptop MSI GT640 läuft seit 2013 eine SSD. In jüngster Vergangenheit habe ich ständig mit abstützen zu kämpfen (Mauszeiger lässt sich noch bewegen, aber mehr geht auch nicht). Ich habe Windows 10 schon mehrfach neu aufgespielt. Die Installation lief glaube ich immer reibungslos. Das Problem tritt dann immer auf, wenn die Windowsupdates installiert werden, wenn ich einfach Programme installiere oder wenn es mal geklappt hat, ich diese starte (immer wie oben beschrieben; Mauszeiger lässt sich bewegen mehr nicht).

Ich hatte zuerst ein Hitzeproblem vermutet. Der Laptop hat ja ganz paar Jahre auf dem Buckel. Habe heute mal alles auseinandergebaut und auf GPU und CPU neue Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen (die alte war hart wie sonstwas) und alle Wärmeleitpads ersetzt. Leider das selbe Problem wie vorher.

Nun habe ich mal die alte originale HDD (WD Blue 500GB) rausgeholt, eingebaut und alles neu aufgespielt. Damit läuft es bisher problemlos.

Alles klingt für mich also stark nach einem defekt der SSD. Es ist eine Samsung EVO 840 mit 250 GB. Auch sie hat schon ein ganz paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.

In einer kurzen Phase des funktionierens mit SSD, konnte ich CrystalDiskInfo installieren. Er hat mir angezeigt, dass die Platte i.O. wäre. Habe allerdings keine Ahnung wie zuverlässig das Programm ist bzw. was es überhaupt testet.

Gibt es irgendein anderes zuverlässiges Tool zum Testen der SSD bzw. hat jemand eine Idee (anhand der beschriebenen Probleme), was noch das Problem sein könnte?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## drstoecker (7. März 2018)

Schau mal im taksmanager nach unter Datenträger wenn der Fehler auftritt bzw. die ganze Auslastung. Ist diese bei 100% dürfte das Problem gefunden sein.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. März 2018)

Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, ob das was bringt/ob das die Ursache sein könnte, aber hast du mal die Firmware aktualisiert? Kannst du hiermit: SSD Tools & Software | Download | Samsung V-NAND SSD | Samsung Semiconductor Global Website


----------



## SteMeX (7. März 2018)

@ Drstoecker: Das geht ja eben nicht. Ich kann zwar den Mauszeiger bewegen, aber er lässt mich nichts mehr machen. Ich könnte ihn höchstens nach dem Start öffnen und warten bis alles abschmiert.

@Einwegkartoffel: Noch nicht. Kann ich mal machen, aber es lief ja bis zu einem Punkt immer ohne Probleme.


----------



## AM1-Fan (7. März 2018)

Hallo,

schau mal hier: SSD Test Tool – SSD grundlich testen – GIGA

Und bitte den ganzen Artikel lesen, und nicht nur die Hälfte.

MfG


----------



## SteMeX (7. März 2018)

AM1-Fan schrieb:


> Und bitte den ganzen Artikel lesen, und nicht nur die Hälfte.
> MfG



Hab ich gemacht, aber was du mit der Aussage bezwecken wolltest erschließt sich mir nicht. Das ich mir mal SSD Z anschauen soll oder was? Vielmehr gibt der Artikel ja nicht her. Ob mir die dort angegeben Daten mir dann was sagen, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Pisaopfer (7. März 2018)

Crystaldisk info und Crystaldisk mark solltest du mal versuchen.


----------



## Dooma (7. März 2018)

_cmd öffnen
"wmic diskdrive get caption, status" eingeben._


----------



## SteMeX (7. März 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Crystaldisk info und Crystaldisk mark solltest du mal versuchen.



Hatte ich, wie bereits erwähnt, schön gemacht. Da stand Zustand gut 100%. Wobei ich die Fehleranzeige genau anders gedeutet hätte.

Ich mach heut abend mal einen Screenshot.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (7. März 2018)

Kannst du die SSD mal extern anschließen oder mal in deinen PC einbauen?
Damit läuft das System ja auf einem anderen Datenträger und die 840 kann untersucht werden.


----------



## taks (7. März 2018)

CTRL+ALT+DEL bewirkt auch nichts wenn der PC "eingefroren" ist?
Hört sich für mich so an als ob die explorer.exe abstürzt.


----------



## SteMeX (7. März 2018)

Hab die Platte jetzt mal im Rechner angeschlossen und werde sie testen.

@taks: Es geht gar nichts mehr (bis auf den zu bewegenden Mauszeiger - was mich am meisten verwundert).

Edit: Ich hatte gelesen, dass wenn die SSD nur am Strom ist (ohne SATA Kabel) eine Art Selfrepair macht. Das hatt ich grad mal 30min so gemacht. Keine AHnung ob das stimmt.


----------



## SteMeX (7. März 2018)

Also hab die Platte grad am PC angeschlossen.  Aus ChrystalDiskInfo kann ich jetzt nichts herauslesen, was auf einen Defekt hindeutet.

Ich habe mal zwei Screenshots hochgeladen. Das eine ist meine MX300 und das andere die 840 EVO. Bei beiden steht gut. Was mir die SMART Werte sagen sollen... keine Ahnung.

Samsung Magician hat auch nix zu meckern. Firmware wäre wohl aktuell.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, was das Problem sein soll.


----------



## taks (7. März 2018)

Wobei mir grad einfällt, dass meine Mutter mit ihrem PC seit ein paar Monaten über das gleiche Problem klagt.

Was hat der Laptop für Komponenten?


----------



## SteMeX (7. März 2018)

taks schrieb:


> Wobei mir grad einfällt, dass meine Mutter mit ihrem PC seit ein paar Monaten über das gleiche Problem klagt.
> 
> Was hat der Laptop für Komponenten?



MSI GT640 - Notebookcheck.com Externe Tests


Aber es muss einfach die SSD sein. Vorhin nochmal eingebaut und nach 5 min Youtube war es wieder soweit. Eben mit der normalen HDD 2 Stunden Fussball geschaut, keine Probleme.


----------



## dressler18 (8. März 2018)

SSD's auf defekt zu prüfen ist immer ein bisschen schwierig... wenn ich vermute die hat einen Schuss versuch ichs mit ein paar durchläufen von AS SSD Benchmark meist kann man den Fehler damit provozieren.


----------



## chocochipsbaer (8. März 2018)

dressler18 schrieb:


> SSD's auf defekt zu prüfen ist immer ein bisschen schwierig... wenn ich vermute die hat einen Schuss versuch ichs mit ein paar durchläufen von AS SSD Benchmark meist kann man den Fehler damit provozieren.



Das ist ne gute Idee! Versuch mal, die SSD, während in deinem PC eingebaut, einer Last durch einen Benchmark oder so auszusetzen.


----------

